# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Tapia, egg-shaped communication robot, MJI Inc., Minato-ku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - mjirobotics.co.jp

youtube.com/MjiroboticsJp

vimeo.com/mjirobotics

facebook.com/MJI.INT

"TAPIA: A Talk Robot Companion" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

MJI communication robot project teaser 1

Published on Oct 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MJI communication robot project teaser 2

Published on Nov 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Japanese company creating a robot companion for your desk"
MJI Robotics has almost completed its More Joyful Innovation Communication Robot, an egg-shaped cyber companion with a 5-inch screen, built-in cameras and telephone functionality.

December 9, 2015
by Adam Bolton

----------


## Airicist

MJI robot Tapia testing before manufacturing

Published on Mar 28, 2016




> We will meet soon.
> 
> Tapia softens your heart by joking when you come home tense and tired. It records the moment by taking pictures when you are happy and it makes you feel connected with those you love who are far away. In addition, Tapia lets you know about the weather conditions before you leave home, and it plays music when you want to relax. As a partner in everyday life, this robot will always be beside you. Moreover, Tapia will evolve with your life.

----------

